# Wooww!!



## Anonymous (Nov 18, 2007)

So nice to see all those beautiful nuggets! But all the stuff you use to make it...this is so incredible! I'm really amazed!! I would wish to start refining gold it seems very interesting...but I would need days of 30 hours!
Hang on guys, you're doing such a great job!!


----------



## Noxx (Nov 19, 2007)

Qu'est-ce que tu veux que je te dise de plus lol ?

Chui tout à fait d'accord. :lol:


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 19, 2007)

Ughhh, Dude.

I don't know what you just said , but it was cool.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 19, 2007)

ahaha ouais, c'est tout ce qui a à dire! On peut parler français y comprenne pas..! haha!


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 19, 2007)

Avec l'Internet, il n'est pas nécessaire de savoir comment parler français, il suffit de savoir comment traduire! :wink:


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 20, 2007)

OH, now your just messing with the cat. lol


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 20, 2007)

lol you're right but most of the time it doesn't work...but still...I'll watch out myself! :wink: But alflac wasn't as quick as you..got ya!


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Noxx (Nov 22, 2007)

Ouep mais Steve pis Aflac comprendront rien si jte parle dmême lol.


----------



## daveerf (Nov 22, 2007)

Heyyyy if I see any more French, I'm going to start posting in Arabic, Latin, Mandarin , plus I'll find a little known obscure dialect from a native tribe that will mystify you , confuse you and be a wonderful source of joy for me lol

I'm merely being sarcastic in a joking manner. Continue on in any language you feel free to and be diverse


----------



## Kbow (Sep 4, 2008)

ouya eakspa igpa atinla?
8)


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 5, 2008)

Ouyay etchabay!

Harold


----------



## Smitty (Sep 5, 2008)

You know when everyone has had enough fumes when they start out in pig latin. lol.


----------



## Noxx (Sep 5, 2008)

Ahhha


----------



## viacin (Oct 6, 2008)

igPay atinLay! yMay avoriteFay! Iway amway extremlyway uentflay inway igpay atinlay, inway actfay Iway ancay alsoway eakspay igpay enchfray, igpay arabicway, andway igpay ermangay. owhay aboutway ouyay? hyWay on'tday eway allway eginbay ostingpay inway ickstray igpay atinlay otay onfusecay ethay ussiansray?


----------



## rainmaker (Oct 8, 2008)

This is a gallery!! So where's the photo, what am I supposed to see here?


----------



## Oz (Oct 8, 2008)

Behold the wondrous avitars!


----------



## viacin (Nov 3, 2008)

lmao....wow.

I like my avatar now....such a beautiful blue....like a clear blue sky, only it can kill you. :wink:


----------



## butcher (Nov 4, 2008)

???????? :!:


----------



## Seamus (Nov 4, 2008)

Cead mile failte


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Nov 4, 2008)

Håller dig av raffinerad guld?
Anyone from Sweden can correct the sentence if it is misspelled.


----------

